# Best free website for stock information



## pj2105 (25 March 2009)

Hi, I'm relativley new to this web site.  It may be that others have asked before but I couldn't locate it.

What is the best free web site that you may use for stocks?  I'm not saying etrade or commsec or anything as you really are paying for them.  Just a free site that shows everything you would need to know, graphs, recent news, recommendations etc.  
I also include a good design and layout of the web site to be important as well.

I'd like to know what members are generally using.

thanks
pj


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (25 March 2009)

*Re: Best free web site for stock information*

http://www.businessspectator.com.au/


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

*Re: Best free web site for stock information*

Company announcements.

ASF.

No need to go anywhere else.


----------



## ceasar73 (25 March 2009)

*Re: Best free web site for stock information*

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=338&highlight=australian+websites


----------

